

Test your browser's safety (according to Microsoft) - mccooscoos
http://yourbrowsermatters.org/

======
dubcanada
What a load of garbage

"Does the browser benefit from Windows Operating System features that protect
against arbitrary data execution?

Does the browser benefit from Windows Operating System features that randomize
the memory layout to make it harder for attackers to find their target?"

I got a checkmark on both those. Yet I'm running Mac.

I also got an "X" on "Does the browser help protect you from websites that are
known to distribute socially engineered malware?" yet I'm running Chrome, and
little do Microsoft know but Google keeps an entire db of "socially engineered
malware" and disallows you to access it.

Good old Microsoft trash browser stats, just like the old IE is the safest
browser one.

~~~
barista
I think the site is about browsers running on Microsoft's OS. Microsoft
doesn't need to worry or evaluate browsers on other operating systems. They
only want people who are already running windows to evaluate if they are
running a safe browser thats it.

~~~
dlikhten
Shows that their test is either shit, or misnamed. If their test is shit that
means that this is looking for flags, badly. If it is misnamed that means that
they are trying to see if they can execute a specific attack, which fails in
osx good i guess...

------
51Cards
So Firefox 3.6 scores 1.5, Firefox 7.01 scores 2, Chrome Win (14.0.835) scores
2.5, while IE 8 gets a 3?

Safari for Windows isn't even recognized.

~~~
sthlm
Your scores aren't necessarily representative for the browsers you mentioned,
as the outcome of some of those tests depend on your browser/system settings.

~~~
dmaz
The scores are predetermined, according to
<http://yourbrowsermatters.org/docs/methodology.pdf>

_Most of the security features that were included in the score are publically
documented by the browser manufacturers and the presence can be verified
directly through the browser itself. Additionally, tools like the Sys
Internals process expirer were used to verify the use of DEP, Protected Mode,
and ASLR._

------
kevinalexbrown
Funny how I get the annoying hit-backbutton-twice effect ... Always the
hallmark of a good website ...

------
mccutchen
"We do not have any data for your browser, so we can’t give your browser a
score."

Chrome 16.0.904.0

------
iansinke
tl;dr: Firefox is 2, Chrome is 2.5, IE is 4. (Out of 4, of course. And
assuming latest versions.)

------
iamben
Site doesn't even render in IE6 on XP. Not sure if that's a good thing or not.

IE7 on XP scores 1. That's something, I suppose.

------
srl
Doesn't recognize firefox nightly (10) on arch - so it gives me Xs for
everything. Excellently done.

------
latortuga
I don't particularly care about the spin that this website puts on various
browsers. What I do like about it is that it may convince some users to
upgrade their browser. Everyone wins when users pick modern browsers,
regardless of which one they choose.

------
One_adm12
HA! The most ironic thing is that this tool has Facebook like buttons all over
it. Give the state of Facebook privacy and not actually being able to log out.
The Facebook buttons are the biggest privacy and security concern, not your
browser.

------
ajanuary
Is it just me, or are the icons in the "old browser" distinctly Chrome-like?

------
jjcm
Only supports firefox, chrome, and IE it seems.

------
partoa
Google chrome on GNU/Linux, 2.5. Do tell...

------
wickedchicken
No love if you're running linux :/

~~~
kevinalexbrown
yeah man, that OS is so unsafe. Better get some Windows!

~~~
barista
Thats not the point. Its Microsoft. Why do you think they care if you run any
operating system other than theirs? The point of the website. is: If you are
running windows, see how safe your browser is.

~~~
Acen
The point of the website. is: If you are running Windows, see how safe our
browser is and ignore the other browsers because they're obviously of a lesser
value with lower levels of security.

------
skada
I cheated. By changing the user agent of Firefox to IE 8 I got 3 (otherwise 2
for FF).

------
apaprocki
Doesn't recognize Firefox 8.

------
InclinedPlane
This is essentially a measure of how much turd polishing has been applied to
your browser. To people who think that furious effort mummifying design faults
with a flurry of band-aids is a good substitute for fundamental design quality
and objective, external results this is fantastic. To people who think
otherwise this is decidedly underwhelming.

